# Go before I am the goat



## Jackfromczech

Zdravím, 

před pár dny jsem se tu ptal na jednu frázi z textu jedné písničky ("Crush" od skupiny Anthrax), konkrétně šlo o větu _Do I have to give up me to be loved by you? _Ovšem text písničky obsahuje spoustu, alespoň pro mě, nepřeložitelných vět, i když vím, že je o tom, že kluk strašně touží po jedné holce, ale ta ho zkrátka ignoruje a on už neví, jak jí má dát najevo svou lásku. 
Byl bych vám velmi vděčný, kdybyste mi s frázemi, se kterými si nevím rady, pomohli.

Text písničky CRUSH začíná frází _Now you see me now you don't, _které samozřejmě rozumím a pokračuje větou _*Go before I am the goat*_, se kterou jsem překladatelsky v koncích .


----------



## ilocas2

Čau

Možná to bude tohle:

Podle en.wiktionary "goat" znamená slangově taky "lecherous man"

"lecherous" podle slovníku znamená "chlípný, smilný, vilný"

Anebo "scapegoat" - obětní beránek


----------



## Jackfromczech

To vím, ale potřeboval bych přeložit celou frázi. Nedává mně smysl.


----------



## ilocas2

Nemohlo by to bejt něco jako: "Odejdi dřív, než se začnu chovat jako prasák" nebo prostě něco v tom smyslu?


----------



## Jackfromczech

Kdybych mohl, tluču hlavou o zeď!!!  Díky moc! 

Další frázi budu muset dát do nového příspěvku...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

May I suggest: "Go before I become your next sacrifice/victim"

A goat (or a lamb) is typically sacrificed to appease the Gods. That's how I understood it anyway, but I don't want to suggest it's the ONLY valid interpretation.


----------



## Jackfromczech

Thank you for your perception, Enquiring Mind!


----------

